# Looking for Ohio breeders



## Rayne00 (Nov 25, 2006)

Hi I'm new here and considering getting a Maltese sometime in the near future (it will be my first time owning one). Can anyone recommend any good breeders located in Ohio that aren’t extremely expensive? I’m looking for a small or average size female Maltese.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

I got my Abbey from Ohio. I'll pm you the info.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

There are also two breeders listed on the American Maltese Association's breeder's list in your state.

http://www.americanmaltese.org/

They may be able to refer you to other Ohio breeders if they don't have puppies available.

I'm not sure what you mean by "expensive", but you should be prepared to pay at least $1,000 for a male and twice that for a female if you get one from a reputable breeder. You can get them for less from what we call "backyard breeders" (they advertise a lot in newspaper ads), but you are taking a chance with their future health and may not even get a purebred Maltese. 

There is some great information pinned here in our Breeders section.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=4046


----------



## Rayne00 (Nov 25, 2006)

> There are also two breeders listed on the American Maltese Association's breeder's list in your state.
> 
> http://www.americanmaltese.org/
> 
> ...


Thanks for this information as well








Yeah by expensive I meant like over $1,000. I've been looking at some of the prices for them and have noticed most females tend to go more though, so I might just try to get a male instead. It doesn't really matter much, I'm just use to having female dogs.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

We've had a couple of threads recently about the difference between the sexes and why the high price for females. I thought you might like to read them.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...=16375&st=0

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...35&hl=males


----------



## Rayne00 (Nov 25, 2006)

> We've had a couple of threads recently about the difference between the sexes and why the high price for females. I thought you might like to read them.
> 
> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...=16375&st=0
> 
> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...35&hl=males[/B]


Thanks LadysMom those were very interesting.

Also I found this breeder who isn't very far from me, Cogin's Maltese http://www.coginsmaltese.com/, anyone know anything about them?


----------



## ClareBurke (Aug 17, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=292913
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know if you are still looking but I am from Michigan and I adpoted my precious Parker from Cogin Maltese in Freemont Ohio (www.coginmaltese.com) after spoending a good part of a year looking. Cory and Gina were and are absolutely wonder. Parker has become a very special part of our family and we could not be happier. I am on planning on adopting another from Cogin Maltese in the VERY near future. VERY HAPPY


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=293507
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I find it funny that this user (ClarkeBurke) JUST joined (AFTER the conversation began) ...how INTERESTING :huh: Why do I have this feeling? Oh and they were even helpful enough to list their..errr THE website LOL :HistericalSmiley: 

That website has nothing behind it, yet masks itself as a "show type" of website. They list their pedigrees which have very little to nothing behind them. Why list them? Doesn't mean their dogs are no good, but I feel they are trying to make you think that you're buying from a show breeder, when you are not. I would personally X them off the list and try one of the ones on the AMA list if it were me.

Good luck!
Andrea


----------



## coginsmaltese (Apr 21, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=422065
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know if you are still looking but I am from Michigan and I adpoted my precious Parker from Cogin Maltese in Freemont Ohio (www.coginmaltese.com) after spoending a good part of a year looking. Cory and Gina were and are absolutely wonder. Parker has become a very special part of our family and we could not be happier. I am on planning on adopting another from Cogin Maltese in the VERY near future. VERY HAPPY
[/B][/QUOTE]


I find it funny that this user (ClarkeBurke) JUST joined (AFTER the conversation began) ...how INTERESTING :huh: Why do I have this feeling? Oh and they were even helpful enough to list their..errr THE website LOL :HistericalSmiley: 

That website has nothing behind it, yet masks itself as a "show type" of website. They list their pedigrees which have very little to nothing behind them. Why list them? Doesn't mean their dogs are no good, but I feel they are trying to make you think that you're buying from a show breeder, when you are not. I would personally X them off the list and try one of the ones on the AMA list if it were me.

Good luck!
Andrea
[/B][/QUOTE]

Wow...I suppose I should be upset with your reply Andrea but I certainly am not! I have found through the years that everyone is entitled to their opinion. I respect yours. You are correct, I am NOT a show breeder. However a few of my dogs are "in the ring" as we speak. You say I "mask" myself as show type on my site. I truly do not. My pedigrees are listed for reference only. I have way too many good things going on in my day today than to spend senseless time defending myself to someone who does not know me or my dogs. I only want you to know that you are always welcome to visit my family and our extended family of canines. Have a great day!!!
Gina


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=422102
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I find it funny that this user (ClarkeBurke) JUST joined (AFTER the conversation began) ...how INTERESTING :huh: Why do I have this feeling? Oh and they were even helpful enough to list their..errr THE website LOL :HistericalSmiley: 

That website has nothing behind it, yet masks itself as a "show type" of website. They list their pedigrees which have very little to nothing behind them. Why list them? Doesn't mean their dogs are no good, but I feel they are trying to make you think that you're buying from a show breeder, when you are not. I would personally X them off the list and try one of the ones on the AMA list if it were me.

Good luck!
Andrea
[/B][/QUOTE]

Wow...I suppose I should be upset with your reply Andrea but I certainly am not! I have found through the years that everyone is entitled to their opinion. I respect yours. You are correct, I am NOT a show breeder. However a few of my dogs are "in the ring" as we speak. You say I "mask" myself as show type on my site. I truly do not. My pedigrees are listed for reference only. I have way too many good things going on in my day today than to spend senseless time defending myself to someone who does not know me or my dogs. I only want you to know that you are always welcome to visit my family and our extended family of canines. Have a great day!!!
Gina

[/B][/QUOTE]


Sometimes we judge too quickly on here. I hope your dogs do well in the ring, Gina. Have a great day!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Well, the coincidence of all this is amazing .... someone's first SM post is that they are looking for a Malt and posts a link to a breeder's site; someone else posts _their_ first SM post and says they got a Malt from that very same breeder; now, yet another person's first post IS that breeder.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> Well, the coincidence of all this is amazing .... someone's first SM post is that they are looking for a Malt and posts a link to a breeder's site; someone else posts _their_ first SM post and says they got a Malt from that very same breeder; now, yet another person's first post IS that breeder. [/B]


Exactly what I was thinking. What are they called? Trolls?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=422263
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, it might seem amazing, but you know, thousands of people lurk/read this site and may find a certain post reason to finally join or speak out. It's not unusual at all and I would hate to frighten others who might want to post and don't for this very reason.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=422268
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope you're right, Brt. Just seems too coincidental to me. I'm an optimist (believe it or not :biggrin: ) but some things just don't strike right with me sometimes.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=422270
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, it might seem amazing, but you know, thousands of people lurk/read this site and may find a certain post reason to finally join or speak out. It's not unusual at all and I would hate to frighten others who might want to post and don't for this very reason.
[/B][/QUOTE]
I hope you're right, Brt. Just seems too coincidental to me. I'm an optimist (believe it or not :biggrin: ) but some things just don't strike right with me sometimes.
[/B][/QUOTE]



I agree, Linda, but it doesn't give us the right to jump down someone's throat, especially when there are active members on here that also sell dogs with no show pedigrees.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=422273
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope you're right, Brt. Just seems too coincidental to me. I'm an optimist (believe it or not :biggrin: ) but some things just don't strike right with me sometimes.
[/B][/QUOTE]



I agree, Linda, but it doesn't give us the right to jump down someone's throat, especially when there are active members on here that also sell dogs with no show pedigrees.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yes, and at times, it sounds very much like the pot calling the kettle black.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=422273
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope you're right, Brt. Just seems too coincidental to me. I'm an optimist (believe it or not :biggrin: ) but some things just don't strike right with me sometimes.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I agree, Linda, but it doesn't give us the right to jump down someone's throat, especially when there are active members on here that also sell dogs with no show pedigrees.
[/B][/QUOTE]
Gosh, maybe I am just not as sensitve as others, but I didn't see anyone jumping down anyone's throat in this thread. I went back to see if I missed something ... maybe it just didn't come across to me that way. ???


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Personally, I like it when a breeder lists their pedigrees. To me, it means they aren't trying to hide something and are proud of their dogs, regardless of the number of champions listed, etc. I also like it when a breeder posts all the dogs they use for breeding, not just the ones that are finished or are being shown. I do love looking at pedigrees, I admit it!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

> Personally, I like it when a breeder lists their pedigrees. To me, it means they aren't trying to hide something and are proud of their dogs, regardless of the number of champions listed, etc. I also like it when a breeder posts all the dogs they use for breeding, not just the ones that are finished or are being shown. I do love looking at pedigrees, I admit it![/B]


Oh, I agree with you, Stacy. I love looking at them, too. This has really been a great learning experience for me.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=422273
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope you're right, Brt. Just seems too coincidental to me. I'm an optimist (believe it or not :biggrin: ) but some things just don't strike right with me sometimes.
[/B][/QUOTE]



I agree, Linda, but it doesn't give us the right to jump down someone's throat, especially when there are active members on here that also sell dogs with no show pedigrees.
[/B][/QUOTE]
Oh Brit, I soooooooooo agree..
ANDREA :biggrin:


----------



## ClareBurke (Aug 17, 2007)

Andrea, Connie and Bonnie thank you for the overwhelming welcome to this site. The facts of the matter are very simple indeed.

I adopted my lovable, beuatiful, playful and NOT "Spoiled Maltese" but as I like to say "Well Loved" from Cogin maltese a short time ago for my daughter and I am delighted with what a wonderful addtion to our family Parker has become. In fact I am so happy with Parker that I would like to get a playmate for him. Since I am silly at times I have kept in contact with Gina and Cory and have sent several letters to them from Parker. Silly maybe but it is never a waste to put a smile on someone face nor to make a new friend.

Since I am going to adopt another puppy from Cogin in the near future I wanted to see if the new puppies where on their site and since the site slipped my memory I typed in the Search for Cogin Maltese and came across THIS site because someone had asked about them and if anyone had heard of them. I decided to help out one of your members and tell them of my good experience. I then forwarded the link to Gina so see could see it. 

Never did I expect to have a personal attack and was unpleasently surpirsed to see that Gina was personally attacked as well. I was overwelmed by the poor manners some of the members have and question why I would join a site with so much appearent tension and hostility.

My heart goes out to Gina and Cory for the unintended drama from a simple post. I live by more than a few agreement with my self but let me share with some of your members what a few of them are. You know a little wisdow can go along way.

The first is 

*BE IMPECCABLE WITH MY WORD*
I make an effort to speak with integrity. I say only what I mean. I avoid using the word to speak against myself and to gossip about others. I use the power of my words in the direction of truth.

The secind is

*DON'T TAKE ANYTHING PERSONALLY*
Nothing others do is because of me. What others say and do is a projection of their own reality. Since I am immune to the opinions of others, I cannot be the victim of needless suffering.

The third is

*DON'T MAKE ASSUMPTIONS*

Sometimes it takes courage to ask questions and to express what I really want but I find it. I communicate with others as clearly as I can to avoid misunderstandings, sadness and drama. Thsi one agreement I made for myself has transformed my life.

The forth is

*ALWAYS DO MY BEST*My best is going to change from moment to moment, it is different when I am healthy as oppesed to sick. Under any circumstances I simply do my best.

not really sure whI chose to share this last part with all of you. Perhaps a higher power was poking me in the shoulder, well it seemed more like he was yelling in my ear.

To all of you a good evening as I leave you with my final words on all of this.

I posted with a pure heart and what you read was my heart and that I am in love with this precious gift "Parker" and you also read my sincerity to help one of your member to find a wonderful addition to their family.

God Bless,

Clare and Parker


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Andrea, Connie and Bonnie thank you for the overwhelming welcome to this site. The facts of the matter are very simple indeed.
> 
> I adopted my lovable, beuatiful, playful and NOT "Spoiled Maltese" but as I like to say "Well Loved" from Cogin maltese a short time ago for my daughter and I am delighted with what a wonderful addtion to our family Parker has become. In fact I am so happy with Parker that I would like to get a playmate for him. Since I am silly at times I have kept in contact with Gina and Cory and have sent several letters to them from Parker. Silly maybe but it is never a waste to put a smile on someone face nor to make a new friend.
> 
> ...


Thanks for letting us know how it all came about. And I just now noticed that the original post is from November 2006!! ... We all probably thought it was recent, which made the coincidence of all three posts somewhat suspect. I think we were just being cautious. I'm really glad you explained things and hope you'll give us another chance! [attachment=25799:flowers.gif]


----------



## coginsmaltese (Apr 21, 2006)

Clare...thank you so much for your kind words about my dogs and about Parker. I am so happy you are enjoying him. I can't imaging life without our little bundles of white fur!!! Life is Good Clare and don't you ever think that I am upset about the comments made here. Everyone is entitled to their opinions. That's what is so nice about living here the great U.S.A.....Freedom of Speech! Just some of us use our voice for the betterment of mankind and some don't. Nonetheless, you and Parker will always have a special place in my heart. Take good care of him and don't you "spoil" him too much!!! LOL...Big hugs!
Gina Evans


----------

